# Questions about applying to adopt



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello. I have some questions and would welcome your opinions.

I would like to adopt a GR. I love my local GR Rescue organization,and I want to support them. My have applied to be an approved adopter home, and my home visit is on Thursday.

Now here's where I have some questions .........
there is a different GR rescue organisation who has a dog listed who looks like he might be a match for us.
Is is "ok" for me to apply to more than one rescue organisation? 
How do the rescues and foster families feel about an adopter who does that?

I do want to support my local organisation becuase I think they are wonderful. But I also want to find a dog who is the right match for our family. I'd love to meet the one I saw listed, but only approved families may meet dogs under care. So I'd need to be approved in order to meet him and see if there's a match.

What are your thoughts/opinions/insights/advice?

THANK YOU
Sarah


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our group doesn't have any problem with approved adopters applying to other rescues. The only thing we ask (it's included in our application) is that if you adopt elsewhere you let us know so we don't have you as an active adopter.

If I remember correctly, you are looking to adopt an older adult, right? You are exactly what we want in an adopter. A lot of times the middle aged dogs stay in foster care a lot longer than the young, active dogs.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, an older dog would be a great fit for us 

Thank you for answering!
Sarah


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with fostermom. Our rescue wouldnt have a problem just to let us know when you do adopt so we can pull your adoption app and move it to the inactive file but still keep it so down the road if you are interested we still have all your information. 

Good luck and hope this is your pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redwoofs*

I am not in rescue like Fostermom and Beaushel, but what they say makes total sense. I would apply with as many Golden Ret. Rescues as you can, but I would let the other rescues know immediately if you do ADOPT, so that they aren't looking for you.

If you see a dog that you feel would be a great fit for you and your family, please try!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you. I am following your advice


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

When we were looking to adopt, we actually looked at dogs at several rescues. We had one home visit and the other rescues approved us based on the completed home visit. I think these rescues were used to working together.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

As you said....a woman at one rescue "recommended" a dog to me. She initially said that the dog I called about (a five year old female) would be "perfect" for me. I wanted an adult dog, because I was a student and given my current schedule...I didn't have the time to train and raise a puppy. I said as much to her. She said that they were going to send the dog in to get a final check-up and that she'd get back to me on when I could pick her up.

A few days later, she emailed to tell me that dog had "aggression" issues at the vet... that the dog was going to a family with a farm (supposedly that dog would have been just fine for me in my apartment...but it now needed a farm to run on:uhoh, and that she had another dog that would be better suited to me. A four month old puppy...which is exactly what I told her I didn't want. :uhoh: I blew that rescue off.

Fast-forward a few months and I decided to start looking again. Another rescue has a six month old dog that was already somewhat trained (I decided to give a younger dog a go of it) and I bit on it. Mind you I told the woman my situation..."I'm a full-time student, I have enough money to care for a dog,* but I do not have enough money to deal with a dog that has ongoing/serious medical issues*." 

She assured me that the dog is ok and he'll be just fine. Fast-forward ten days with the dog...he's diagnosed with HD and I was in for a $350 vet bill (without even getting going). His HD was serious and he NEEDED surgery NOW. I was in no position to pay for it ...as I told them before I got him).

*The woman claimed that she didn't know* (BS) and that they would work with me. I had to send a dog back (after only two weeks) that I told her I was in no position to afford in the first place. He was such a good natured and well mannered dog, which made the decision all the more agonizing for me. *They turned around and re-listed that dog for adoption just after I gave it back*.:uhoh: She was apparently just playing pass the puppy until they found someone that was willing and able to pick up the check for his surgery.

Granted many people have good experiences with rescues. I won't go that route again though. Just my $.02.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sterling Archer*, I have never heard of a Rescue Group that would not cover the medical expenses of a pup/dog in their Rescue, nor have I ever seen one that didn't have any medical issues taken care of prior to the dog being cleared medically before being available for adoption.

IMO, doesn't sound like a reputable Rescue Group you were working with.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Sterling Archer*, I have never heard of a Rescue Group that would not cover the medical expenses of a pup/dog in their Rescue, nor have I ever seen one that didn't have any medical issues taken care of prior to the dog being cleared medically before being available for adoption.
> 
> *IMO, doesn't sound like a reputable Rescue Group you were working with.*


I think that goes without saying. This wasn't a GR rescue, so no one here has anything to worry about.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sterling Archer said:


> I think that goes without saying. This wasn't a GR rescue, so no one here has anything to worry about.


Thanks for clarifying! I adopted my golden girl from one of the NC Rescues-actually I did a Foster to adopt of her. They covered all her expenses while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW. Once she completed them and was cleared medically, I officially adopted her. 

It's unfortunate you had such a bad experience, there are so many Good Rescues, but I realize it only takes one to give people a negative opinion about them all.


----------

